# Props to GITA (Merckx, Giordana, et al)



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

So often we read complaints when companies drop the ball ... rarely, it seems, do we read about the company that does something right. GITA is one of those companies that did the right thing, even though they didn't have to.

The short version: 

My wife bought me a Merckx Team Sc frame over the summer as an early 30th birthday present. Love the Wife, love the bike. Life is good. Almost immediately I start having problems with the fork. Long story short, end up developing a crack in the steerer tube from an overtightened Thomson stem (be carefull with this stem ... it's a very nice stem with a very powerful clamp). I replaced the Merckx fork with a Reynolds (with matching rake and nearly identical length). For the hell of it, I call GITA to see about sending the fork back to them, since they are the Merckx importer. I send the fork back and they agree to warranty it, pretty much no questions asked. But ... I've already got a fork on the bike I'm perfectly happy with. So, GITA agrees to send me a bunch of clothing instead, which I can definately use. A few days later (today), I get the clothing and discover they even threw in a Merckx ball cap, that I didn't even ask for and no one ever mentioned. 

GITA = good people. 

Thought I'd share. 

jason


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Good to hear!

Nice bike BTW.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*GITA is a good distributer to work with*

I've worked this last year at an LBS that sells Merckx and other GITA imported products. They have been an excellent company to deal with (specifically Al). Just last week, a regular customer received a black Merckx cyclocross frame that had dust that dried in the paint. It wasn't easy to spot at first, but closer inspection revealed the faults. He wanted to keep the frame, but was dissatisfied with the paint problems considering the price. They quickly knocked $100 off the price of the frame. That doesn't sound like much, but they did it without delay. 

Another guy crashed his Team SC at a race and the fork cracked slightly on each side of the steerer base down near the crown. GITA sent out a replacement a few days later. It wasn't the exact same fork, but the next down clear coated carbon fork/steerer model that has more reinforcement (2 cm aluminum collar) at the crown-steerer junction. The owner feels more secure with the stronger fork and is still happy with it.

We've had other problems that they handled quickly as well. They are much better than TrialTir when it comes to warranty or other types of problems.

On a side note, I've seen the quality of Merckx's paint drop a little each year. Many of the letters don't have a clear coat over them. For this much money, I'd expect a little more. Oh, I own an '02 Merckx, so I know first hand as well as being a mechanic. Still, I love the geometry of a Merckx!


----------

